# smackin (vid)



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Those were some very friendly birds, why the hostility?

:beer:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Those birds in the second clip didn't have much of a chance... Shoulda tried shooting em' with a 20 ga. to make it a little more sporty!

Nice work!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

That second clip is a perfect example of some great decoying on honks. Good work boys!! :beer:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

When they get that close, you know you have done it right! Nice work!!!


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Good video's :beer: 
That second one is the best,I really love get them in that close and wearing them out.


----------



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

haha great vid guys, could you smell there breathe?


----------



## cragels (Sep 24, 2009)

Couldn't get any better than that. Its a good feeling when you get the birds to come in perfect and showing you that all that hard work paid off :beer:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can you say "KAMIKAZE GOOSE"?! Holy carp! That 2nd clip looked like they were comming in HOT!! Awesome when you can get em in that close, you know yer doin it right!! Good job!!

:beer:


----------

